# Devils Lake Fishing Report - Ed's Bait Report 9/27



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

With the onset of the hunting season, fishing pressure has slowed on Devils
Lake. Those making it out are reporting good walleye and pike fishing, but
slow perch and white bass action. The best spots for walleyes and pike
have been the sunken Flats road, Patience Point, the north end of Six Mile
Bay, the Ft. Totten/Cactus Point areas, the 57 & 20 bridges, Stromme's
Addition, Foughty's Point, and Hay Bale Bay. On the Flats road, anglers
are pulling bottom bouncers with spinners, or smaller cranks such as shad
raps or reef runners off leadcore line. In most of the other areas,
anglers are using bottom bouncers with spinners or jigging the rockier
areas of the points. Shore fisherman are also reporting some good evening
fishing at the bridges and along Hwy 20 just south of the dike. White bass
have been hard to come by, but some anglers are catching a few around the
bridges on chartreuse jigs and minnows. Perch fishing's also been somewhat
slow. Those catching some fish have been working the north end of Creel
Bay using Hali's tipped with a piece of crawler, minnows, or wax worms.
This weekend is the main duck/goose opener for ND. Very few geese have
moved into the area as of yet, however the local duck population is strong
and hunters should have a successful weekend. We wish all fisherman and
hunters the best of luck!!!


----------

